# So, this termite walks into a pub...



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

... and asks "is the bartender here?"

Geddit

You will 

Andy


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Jonno Coleman is alive and well.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I really don't get it ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Really? 

he's after a tender bar. :roll:


----------

